# Checksum Error with LVM2

## mjs

This is all new equipment and a new install using x64 2.6.30-gentoo-r5.  The drives are WD 1.5TB SATA.  

Drive controller is:  nVidia CK804 using sata_nv (same as live cd)

lvm2 = 2.06.36

When executing pvdisplay after executing 'pvcreate /dev/sda4' I get a "Checksum Error".  The partition still appears to be usable, and can further be used for a volume group and logical volume, but eventually corrupts.

This only seems to happen when the drive has more than one partition on it.  A secondary identical drive with only a single partition does not have the Checksum Error issue.

I also tried it on a 160G drive with the same 4 partition layout and did not have this checksum problem.  Booting from the live-cd likewise also does not result in the checksum issue.

Any ideas?

Thanks

Kernel Config File - http://pastebin.com/m335aea9b

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *mjs wrote:*   

> This is all new equipment and a new install using x64 2.6.30-gentoo-r5.  The drives are WD 1.5TB SATA.  
> 
> Drive controller is:  nVidia CK804 using sata_nv (same as live cd)
> 
> lvm2 = 2.06.36
> ...

 

I had that before, I've got passed that with wipe clean the entire partition

----------

## mjs

I forgot to mention that I tried it on another new identical drive with the same results.  It seems to be something to do with the drive itself or the capacity maybe.  But actually that doesn't make sense as it doesn't happen from the live cd.

----------

## mjs

I partitioned the secondary drive identically to the primary

Disk /dev/sdb: 1500.3 GB, 1500301910016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 182401 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x4b8f7bad

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1          14      112423+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb2              15         537     4200997+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb3             538        3149    20980890   83  Linux

/dev/sdb4            3150      182401  1439841690   8e  Linux LVM

This results in the checksum error on this drive now.

Splitting the drive into two partitions does not result in the error, nor does using a single large partition.

----------

## mjs

Interesting...

Using parted to create the partitions and setting the label to gpt, I'm no longer getting the "Checksum error".  Not sure I trust it though.

----------

## mjs

It looks like I might be confusing the Checksum error issue with a problem using xfs on lvm.  After the system runs for a while, the mounted drive becomes inaccessible and I see this from dmesg:

Filesystem "dm-0": xfs_log_force: error 5 returned.

----------

